# USB-Stick direkt an Handy anschließen



## Desrupt0r (18. November 2015)

*USB-Stick direkt an Handy anschließen*

Morgen Forum,

ich möchte an mein Handy direkt einen USB-Stick anschließen, um darauf Videos und Bilder zu speichern. Mein Handyspeicher ist mir da einfach zu klein, die Bilder möchte ich später am PC anschauen und bearbeiten. Ich habe bereits folgendes gefunden:

USB-Stick ans Android-Smartphone angesteckt: Neuer PNY-Adapter im Kurztest - teltarif.de News

Gibt es dazu Erfahrungsberichte oder ähnliche Produkte die so etwas ermöglichen? Oder andere, einfache Möglichkeiten Dateien schnell auf einen Stick zu speichern (Ohne PC, Laptop oder ähnliches)

Grüße, Desruptor.

Btw. es handelt sich um ein Android Smartphone!


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. November 2015)

*AW: USB-Stick direkt an Handy anschließen*

Also ich möchte mir jetzt dieses Kabel bestellen: Adaptare 40225 20 cm OTG-Host-Kabel Micro-USB-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Als ich aber die folgende App " USB OTG Helper" installiert habe, kam nur das "su binary" nicht gefunden wurde. Was mache ich jetzt?

Handy ist Sony Xperia Z3 Compact!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2015)

*AW: USB-Stick direkt an Handy anschließen*

Muss der Stick nicht auch speziell OTG-fähig sein, damit man ihn über solch einen Adapter mounten kann?

Habe selbst jedenfalls eine Kombi-Lösung mit sowohl USB als auch micro-USB im Einsatz und kann sie grundsätzlich nur weiterempfehlen:
nennt sich "SanDisk Ultra Dual USB-Flash-Laufwerk".
Dann spart man sich auch den rumfliegenden Adapter


----------



## DrSin (18. November 2015)

*AW: USB-Stick direkt an Handy anschließen*

HI, habe auch ein z3 compact. Habe das selbe kabel, allerdings noch zusätzlich mit Stromanschluss. Es geht damit alles. Sticks werden von Werk aus direkt erkannt und gemountet, sprich du kannst mit einen Dateiexplorer direkt darauf zugreifen.

SU Binary heist, dass du keine Root Rechte hast, brauchst du aber auch nicht.

Edit: den von Kabelbinder genannten Stick habe ich auch - sehr praktische Sache!


----------

